# Sexually inexperienced-ish gal



## KayEffe (Jun 2, 2012)

As the title suggests, I'm somewhat sexually inexperienced as I haven't had many opportunities to, uhm, "practice." My boyfriend and I are very much in love with each other and our chemistry/desire for one another is through the roof. We're in a long distance relationship for the time being which definitely adds fuel to the fire whenever we're together, if you catch my drift.

He's amazing in bed and even though he makes me feel super relaxed and at ease when we make love, and he never pressures me into doing anything against my will (though, to be honest, I'm very open to trying new things), sometimes I find myself unsure of what to do when "the ball's in my court" (no pun intended), so I stick with the "tried and true" stuff. I don't want things to get boring in the bedroom and I also don't want to leave it all up to him because that wouldn't be fair, so I'd like to hear some thoughts/suggestions from both men and women on what I can do to spice things up and surprise my boyfriend next time we're together.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

KayEffe said:


> As the title suggests, I'm somewhat sexually inexperienced as I haven't had many opportunities to, uhm, "practice." My boyfriend and I are very much in love with each other and our chemistry/desire for one another is through the roof. We're in a long distance relationship for the time being which definitely adds fuel to the fire whenever we're together, if you catch my drift.
> 
> He's amazing in bed and even though he makes me feel super relaxed and at ease when we make love, and he never pressures me into doing anything against my will (though, to be honest, I'm very open to trying new things), sometimes I find myself unsure of what to do when "the ball's in my court" (no pun intended), so I stick with the "tried and true" stuff. I don't want things to get boring in the bedroom and I also don't want to leave it all up to him because that wouldn't be fair, so I'd like to hear some thoughts/suggestions from both men and women on what I can do to spice things up and surprise my boyfriend next time we're together.
> 
> ...


The key is to think of things through his lens and not your own. Men dig ****ty and uninhibited, so start thinking along those lines. Lingerie is definitely a must. Maybe make a stop at a love shop and buy a few things.

And when in doubt, I like to reference a Jennifer Anniston line from Bad Teacher ... suck it like you're mad at it.


----------



## KayEffe (Jun 2, 2012)

Blue Moon said:


> Suck it like you're mad at it.


This just made me burst out laughing :rofl: Well, you see, the thing is, I've never (pardon my language) gone down on a guy because I'm afraid of hurting them...it just seems so fragile to me...


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

As long as you don't chomp him with those teeth... I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

KayEffe said:


> This just made me burst out laughing :rofl: Well, you see, the thing is, I've never (pardon my language) gone down on a guy because I'm afraid of hurting them...it just seems so fragile to me...


Ding! Ding! Ding!

Well we just found the #1 thing you should add to your priority list, ha.

Guys love blowjobs so even if you're not good at it at first, he'll love you x1,000 for the effort and for introducing it to the relationship.

Believe it or not, we're built pretty Ford tough down there so no worries on thinking it's fragile, lol. As long as you cover your teeth with your lips you should be good.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

You have something we did not have years ago [the internet] so look under sexual positions or go old tsyale and get a book from a regular book store because there are all kinds with tons of info to spice things up.

I think you just have to remember to have FUN and try all different kinds of positions and the ones that don't work have a good laugh because there are NO losers,you just try another. Just tell your boyfriend its your night and he just needs to be naked and I am sure he will not resist.

If you are a person that is shy to say things give him a piece of paper and you have a piece of paper,you both write down what you want to do without out the other seeing,then fold them up put them in a hat and take turns drawing them form the hat,and set a time limit on how long you want to do each thing.


----------



## KayEffe (Jun 2, 2012)

dubbizle said:


> You have something we did not have years ago [the internet] so look under sexual positions or go old tsyale and get a book from a regular book store because there are all kinds with tons of info to spice things up.
> 
> I think you just have to remember to have FUN and try all different kinds of positions and the ones that don't work have a good laugh because there are NO losers,you just try another. Just tell your boyfriend its your night and he just needs to be naked and I am sure he will not resist.
> 
> If you are a person that is shy to say things give him a piece of paper and you have a piece of paper,you both write down what you want to do without out the other seeing,then fold them up put them in a hat and take turns drawing them form the hat,and set a time limit on how long you want to do each thing.


Positions aren't a problem, we get pretty creative in that area.

We're not really shy about saying things to each other, but I'm loving the idea of the hat drawing!! I will definitely add that to the list, thank you bunches


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

As others have said, lingerie and bj's are a pretty safe way to start out in terms of branching out on what you can do in the bedroom. Not all guys want those, but I'd say like 95% are more than happy to have these offers made unrequested.

Beyond that though, I always revert back to the base for a good relationship; communication. Ask him what he wants and tell him that you will consider 'anything'. Make sure to say that you won't guarantee him 'anything' but you will listen and approach it with an open mind.

Since you are in a long-distance relationship, this could work in your favor. Have him put some thought into a list of ideas and e-mail it to you. Before your next get together, go over the list, research what he has put down and circle the things you are willing to try. Then get some info on how to do those things well and then give it a try. Send him a list of your own too, there's no reason the experimental door can't swing both ways.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Take charge and talk dirty. His penis isn't delicate, we beat our packages to death sometimes to get off. Suck it, kiss it, lick it, under and around it, and if you want to get really brave, go from his sac to the crack. That may be a little to old fashion for you though, as you seem a bit young .

You have 3 viable holes, use them (please do not hand him a bowling ball).

I have more but I think I am a bit to old fashion.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Wear a sexy thong and bra, straddle him for minute, then stroke and suck (use your hands too while sucking), bend over, slip off your thong and let him take you.

A normal guy couldn't ask for much more. That is all I want, and I'm normal!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

KayEffe said:


> This just made me burst out laughing :rofl: Well, you see, the thing is, I've never (pardon my language) gone down on a guy because I'm afraid of hurting them...it just seems so fragile to me...


It`s not really.

Testicles fragile?
Oh yes. 
Not so much a penis.

You can beat a penis without causing damage, they`re pretty durable.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Get some books!!! Go to the local barnes and noble and get some positions books, techniques etc and read up girl!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

when he's in bed & ready for some fun... go to the kitchen..

Put two ice cubes in your mouth (one in each cheek... like a hamster).. and go down on him.

Of course, the first time I did this, I did it with two very small almost melted ice cubes, because I didn't want him to see the bulges in my mouth. Oh Boy! It was a surprise alright!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> when he's in bed & ready for some fun... go to the kitchen..
> 
> Put two ice cubes in your mouth (one in each cheek... like a hamster).. and go down on him.
> 
> Of course, the first time I did this, I did it with two very small almost melted ice cubes, because I didn't want him to see the bulges in my mouth. Oh Boy! It was a surprise alright!


Had this done once with a popsicle many years ago. Speaking as a man, the feeling is amazing.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

tacoma said:


> It`s not really.
> 
> Testicles fragile?
> Oh yes.
> ...


Yeah, It takes a licking and keeps on ticking....:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Blue Moon said:


> The key is to think of things through his lens and not your own. Men dig ****ty and uninhibited, so start thinking along those lines. Lingerie is definitely a must. Maybe make a stop at a love shop and buy a few things.
> 
> And when in doubt, I like to reference a Jennifer Anniston line from Bad Teacher ... suck it like you're mad at it.


lol...I like that "suck it like you're mad at it"


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

Pop two Altoids in your mouth and then go to town giving him a slow BJ. He will freak out!


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

KayEffe said:


> I don't want things to get boring in the bedroom and I also don't want to leave it all up to him because that wouldn't be fair, so I'd like to hear some thoughts/suggestions from both men and women on what I can do to spice things up and surprise my boyfriend next time we're together.


If the fire is there now, I don't think you really need to 'spice things up' at all. I'd go with what you have. If this is really 'the one' and you're looking for a lifetime together there will be plenty of time to add spice as you go. There may be times when you will need to add spice...

The problem with adding it all now is what happens when that gets boring? Then what? Then you find more, and more, and... it could just escalate to the extreme. So, as with any spice, a dash here and there used sparingly can go a long way while too much can spoil a good thing.



kingsfan said:


> As others have said, lingerie and bj's are a pretty safe way to start out in terms of branching out on what you can do in the bedroom. Not all guys want those, but I'd say like 95% are more than happy to have these offers made unrequested.


I'm one of those guys who doesn't want bj's. We're not all that rare. So, communicate, talk about things, and use your spice sparingly, or run the chance of ruining the meal.


----------

